# Mokume Gane. my wedding ring.



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 20, 2013)

i just kinda chose and bought my wedding ring, because it "looked cool". i wanted something different. 

i was so nervous at the time..the jeweler guy was just rambling on and on, and in the sales pitched, i heard, "similar methods in ancient japanese blade making"...oh seriously?. SOLD!

anyone here know more? i dont trust Wiki. i was told it does mean, "to look like wood" or "wood-like".

i cant post a pic from shutterbug here at work.

anyone?


----------



## echerub (Nov 20, 2013)

Del Ealy makes mokume 

I wanted to get mokume rings, but my wife (then-fiancee, of course) said, "No, those look like your knives." 

S'ok though - she more than made up for it when she suggested we get rings forged in the fires of Mt Doom


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 20, 2013)

mine was made by Binnion. james Binnion.

my wife likes to joke that my ring cost more than her's. it didnt. hah..but it was close.

i mixed stainless with white gold. should have done gold gold..but i remember vaguely this was all i could afford.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 20, 2013)

Del mentioned recently he has been experimenting with different colored gold layers and doing some other cool stuff. The stainless steel/ nickel one he sent for the DC show recently was only $125, so the entry point is pretty low. But even the gold mixes he was telling me were not that much more than a typical straight gold band from a jewelry store. He is even giving a talk on making them to a blacksmith group sometime very soon, which likely means his work is admired by some of his peers. He really, really needs to add some pics on his subforum :hungry:


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 20, 2013)

Del made mine, great ring from a great man.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/3129-Colin-s-ring-a-mokume-ring-work-in-progress

As a chef I with wet soapy hands gloves coming on and off all day...I lost it
Here's the replacement







Now I of coarse wish I wouldn't have done it. But I do take some Comfort in knowing that the tat a tribute to Del's work, kindness and generosity.


----------



## Craig (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm wearing a Del right now. It's great, the predominantly yellow and white gold I chose doesn't have a ton of distinction unless you look closely, but I suspect if you went with more red or green it would pop a little more. I'll see if I can dig up a pic in the next day or two.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 23, 2013)

Craig said:


> I'm wearing a Del right now. It's great, the predominantly yellow and white gold I chose doesn't have a ton of distinction unless you look closely, but I suspect if you went with more red or green it would pop a little more. I'll see if I can dig up a pic in the next day or two.



I went with 23kt and Platinum Sterling, not platinum and sterling silver. Platinum Sterling is a silver alloy made from platinum and silver, good contrast to the ring.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 23, 2013)

Hasn't been off for more than a few minutes in 5 years of pro kitchen environment.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 24, 2013)

ecchef said:


> View attachment 20451
> 
> Hasn't been off for more than a few minutes in 5 years of pro kitchen environment.



Aggghhh a clipboard chef that doesn't get his hands dirty, I see.
Just kidding of course, to this day I still can't figure it out for the life of me how I lost it and more so how I couldn't find it?? I mean I went through every single garbage bag, floated the garbage in a sink of water so heavy things would sink. removed and move the every piece of equipment opened up every single drain had dozens of people looking with me, nothing.
It's one of those puzzles I'll never be able to solve


----------



## ecchef (Nov 25, 2013)

Chef Niloc said:


> Aggghhh a clipboard chef that doesn't get his hands dirty, I see.



That's what they're trying to turn me into, Colin. Even In the kitchen, government bureaucracy & red tape prevails! 

I've never had single ache or pain working the line; since I got here...two herniated discs (sitting too long), reading glasses (too much computer time), and gained 15#'s (kitchen is a/c'd...not hot enough to melt the fat). Hardly ever see a burn or cut anymore.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 25, 2013)

ecchef said:


> That's what they're trying to turn me into, Colin. Even In the kitchen, government bureaucracy & red tape prevails!
> 
> I've never had single ache or pain working the line; since I got here...two herniated discs (sitting too long), reading glasses (too much computer time), and gained 15#'s (kitchen is a/c'd...not hot enough to melt the fat). Hardly ever see a burn or cut anymore.


I know the feeling well, it's kind of nice being back on the line these past few months.


----------



## kannamaster (Nov 28, 2013)

I had my Damascus rings will gold liner and rim made by G.PHil Poirier. He is a very well respected maker of rings as well as specialty jeweler's tools. He was great to work with and they were a perfect choice as I am a woodworker and steel lover and my wife is a Doc ,wears gloves and did not want a diamond sticking up. Beautiful work. Highly recommended.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 28, 2013)

That, sir, is one swanye wedding ring. Delbert will be making mine when I take the time to plan the actual wedding.


ecchef said:


> View attachment 20451
> 
> Hasn't been off for more than a few minutes in 5 years of pro kitchen environment.


----------



## ohbewon (Nov 28, 2013)

What happened to the pictures? And what metals did you choose?


----------



## Craig (Jan 23, 2014)

I finally found the picture of our rings:






There's another piece not pictured that fits into the small one to make a full ring. I gave her half as the engagement ring and used the other half as the wedding ring.

I highly recommend women who don't care about diamonds.


----------



## 77kath (Jan 23, 2014)

My husband claims that as one of my better qualities.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 23, 2014)

Craig said:


> I finally found the picture of our rings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have many more knives if my wife hadn't been into diamonds. Only four more payments, though!


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 24, 2014)

Nothing wrong with diamonds. And how about some diamonds on your knife:






"Simply the best! Lars Scheidler hand forged the blade in 640 layers of Damascus steel and the cutting edge in finest carbon steel. The handle is finished in up to 5,000 year-old bog oak and the collar is made of finest platinum set with 25 precious brilliant-cut diamonds. This beautiful example of master craftsmanship by Nesmuk is presented in a fine piano lacquer coated box. It costs EUR 80,000. Thats why its one of the most expensive, if not THE most expensive chefs knife in the world."


----------

